# Getting My First 30 06



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I need a little advice on the purchase of my first 30 06.

Would you recommend bolt or lever action? I know a bolt is easier to clean and maintain, but growing up we had a neighbor down the street that had his bolt smash back into his face while fighting on Iwo. Not a pretty sight, and I've been wary of bolt action rifles ever since.

Also, is ammo for an 06 available or will I have to hunt for that stuff too?

I'll probably pick up a Savage, they are cheaper than R or W rifles and get great reviews.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

To maximize the potential of the'06 round you will want a bolt gun. The bolt s not going to open upon discharge. Buy a savage with the accutrigger.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Forgot to mention-ammo is easy to find even during these days of scarce ammo. 3006 and 270 is still easy to find.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't know what could have caused a bolt action to come apart like that, but this happening to you is highly unlikely. A bolt gun will be much more accurate at long range than a lever gun. Very few lever guns are offered in 30.06. Most are tube fed mags and this makes using pointed tip ammo very dangerous because of the primer being struck by the bullet point. Round nose ammo can be had but most are pointed. I hear a lot of people bragging about Savage guns being great guns, but I have owned 3 in my time and found all of them to be inaccurate junk. Now some will argue that I am wrong but this has been my experience. I would save my money and buy a better rifle. That rifle that came apart at Iwo would have been a Springfield 1903. This rifle is a legend for being a high quailty, very accurate and reliable weapon. If I were you I would double check that story. At that late stage in the war almost all U.S forces had changed over to the M-1 Garand semi auto rifle. Some Marine Corps troops may have still been using the Springfield though. Another possible rifle could have been the M-1 Carbine semi or full auto design. Anything is possible in wartime production because of mass production and lack of skilled labor, but a Springfield malfunction is the least likely of all the rifles used in that war.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

.30-06 was my first riffle and I still hunt everything from deer to black bear with it today. Great all around gun. I prefer a bolt action. What ever you buy, take care of it and it will last...and .30-06 ammo is readily available and probably the most common hunting cartridge out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Bolt gun and don't rule out CZ either.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My first centerfire was a 06 back when I was 16, I got a Interarms bolt gun, if I were you I would definitely go with the bolt, I am a big Remington guy but any of the guns mentioned would be fine, ammo is not hard to find at all just go to any Walmart, good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Back about 20 years ago I bought a Browning A-Bolt in .270. At the time it was considered the most accurate out of the box rifle made. It put 3 shots in a dime sized hole at 100yrds. every time. All of my friends have bought one for themselves too with the same results. My neighbor bought the 30.06 version for bear and elk. Mine has the Boss on it and is deadly out to 400yrds. This rifle is not cheap but you get what you pay for like anything else. Mine is 20 years old and the gunsmith says it looks like new inside. Lots of new guns come out with garbage triggers these days. Browning comes with a adjustable 4lb. trigger. Gunsmith took mine down to 3lbs. and it is slicker than snot on a doorknob.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I would also go with bolt as well. I have a ruger mark series and love it! Ammo is available everywhere. What are you going to hunt with it? I got mine as a long range groundhog gun. I shoot the Remington ammo you can find just about anywhere and it shoots great for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Son bought a Savage "Super Sporter" 30-06 at an auction for around 225.. Serial numbers put it in the late 20's to early 30's. I was amazed at the light trigger, and the kick. I cant really say anything about accuracy cause the guy pulling the trigger sucks. <G>


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got a Remington 700 30-06. Absolutely love the gun. Killed many of deer with it went with the 06 Instead of the 270 because I plan on elk hunting out in Colorado eventually. Very well built gun. As far as the bolt coming out sounds like a factory defect. Mine came out of the box and I can put 3 rounds within a 1/2 inch group at 100 yds and a 1 inch group at 200 never touch the scope in the 7 years I've owned it. I shoot federal cartridges with a 165 grain Nosler ballistic tips in the vital shok. Pricey round but very accurate and when hunting with rifles most of the time they drop right there If you hit them good. I've only had a few that moved after impact. 


I would go with the 30-06. Very nice caliber and can be used on a variety of game. 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree that a 30.06 is an excellent choice. Good all purpose caliber with a wide range of bullet selection. I bought the Browning .270 because I am right handed but shoot left handed and Browning was one of the few bolt action rifles offered in a left handed bolt action. The .270 offered nearly the same ballistic performance as the 30.06 with lighter recoil. I have nerve damage in my left shoulder so the combination of lighter recoil and the ported Boss compensator reduces felt recoil by 30%. compared to the 30.06. I would recommend looking for an older high quality rifle that is in excellent condition. You may be able to find a great gun for the same money as a new Savage. To me, a newer Savage is like a low budget car. It will get the job done but you are ashamed to be seen in it. JMO.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with everyone else, go with the bolt action. I have a Remington 700 30-06 that was manufactured in the early 70's that I would never replace. Looks like new inside & close to it outside. It's capable of 1/2" groups at 100 yards all day long if I can do my part. My favorite load for it is either 110 or 125 grain Nosler ballistic tips in hand loads for work on anything from groundhogs to antelope or deer. All have fallen to it & none have ever moved after the hit.
I would suggest going with the best gun you can afford & scope it the same way. It will serve you for the rest of your life if taken care of.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nate167 said:


> I would also go with bolt as well. I have a ruger mark series and love it! Ammo is available everywhere. What are you going to hunt with it? I got mine as a long range groundhog gun. I shoot the Remington ammo you can find just about anywhere and it shoots great for me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Rugers are not a bad gun either, I presently have 3 of there centerfires and all have served me well. I knew a guy that unless he could squeeze sub moa out of his guns that he thought they were ready for the junk pile, well I could only get a hair less than a [email protected] from my Ruger 77 in 257 Roberts so the groups didn't jump out at you....but in the field if I caught a groundhog within 300yds of me he was in mortal danger.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I ordered a Ruger M-77 left hand in 270 probably 15 to 20 years ago. Sweet looking gun, but the factory trigger was non adjustable and was at a miserable 10lb. pull. This junk trigger made accurate shooting impossible. Went to a couple of gunsmiths to have it replaced with a real trigger. They both told me that Ruger made them so that they couldn't be changed. They told me Ruger did this on purpose because they were worried about being sued by someone for accidental discharge. This pissed me off because it made the rifle worthless to me. I sold it to a gun dealer and it took him 5 years to sell it. He told me that he got in a new Remington 700 that had a 12lb. factory trigger. So try out those triggers before you buy!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Or just buy a savage and have an excellent trigger right out of the box.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I need a little advice on the purchase of my first 30 06.
> 
> Would you recommend bolt or lever action? I know a bolt is easier to clean and maintain, but growing up we had a neighbor down the street that had his bolt smash back into his face while fighting on Iwo. Not a pretty sight, and I've been wary of bolt action rifles ever since.
> 
> ...


sounds like the rifle was faulty, or the ammo was faulty, or it was just his bad day. doubt you would have to worry unless you do something to make the gun send its bolt into your face.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I ordered a Ruger M-77 left hand in 270 probably 15 to 20 years ago. Sweet looking gun, but the factory trigger was non adjustable and was at a miserable 10lb. pull. This junk trigger made accurate shooting impossible. Went to a couple of gunsmiths to have it replaced with a real trigger. They both told me that Ruger made them so that they couldn't be changed. They told me Ruger did this on purpose because they were worried about being sued by someone for accidental discharge. This pissed me off because it made the rifle worthless to me. I sold it to a gun dealer and it took him 5 years to sell it. He told me that he got in a new Remington 700 that had a 12lb. factory trigger. So try out those triggers before you buy!



i love my Ruger M-77's im not match shooting with them, they are hunting rifles, the miserable 10lb pull doesnt bother me at all. im very used to it, i pratice and can shoot very well with it.

and to the OP, no question, get the bolt rifle.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Savage Rifles are the most accurate rifles out of the box. The Accu-Trigger is perfect! A 30-06 would be a great caliber for a bolt action.


----------

